# Beautiful Bettas at Petco today



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I went ther to get some guppies, and they had a bunch of these:

Crowntail 

Halfmoon

Double tail

King

None wer over $13.00 U.S, I was really shocked, going to pick one up later today lol


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I had bought a crowntail there before. They do get shipments of some beautiful ones! I try to look for not only the healthiest one, but a smaller one too. Sometimes I find the bettas are too large at pet stores...which could mean that they're older


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

I forgot one:

Delta Tail, but yeah i was shocked to see all the new Bettas they had.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I just got a betta splendens (halfmoon) from Petco for my 5.5, and he is beautiful. I always feel bad for how betta's are cared for there, though. Not enough tanks to take em all home!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It definitely makes me sad when I see them all in those tiny containers for who knows how long....but unfortunately we can only have so many betta tanks in our homes


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Same here. I wish they would get along with each other. If they only knew how much better thier lives would be if they would just get along. I'm going to be getting a new one next month though!!! I don't know what type to get though.


----------

